# Why am I here



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

I apologize if this has been bantered around in other posts. I attempted a search, but could not find a specific enough key word to produce any hits. If you have a line to previous posts, I would love to see them. The initial bio, which posters do an excellent job of contributing to, seems to stop short, at least most of them, in pointing out why we are here. 

Recent posts have indicated that some forum users left the US because of the political climate, societal decline, etc. Some seem to almost be in a position of embracing the term "expat" because of their happiness to leave the states.

I choose to believe that the majority of the forum members are quite happy that they were born in the greatest nation the world has yet produced, but that they are the type of people who will live until they die. They will not hunker down in a calm, serene corner and wait out the remaining years of life. I don't mean to trample on anyone's personal creed, and if you are here because of a dislike of the US, then I hope you are indeed happier here. Personally, I don't care for the term expatriot, but I do understand that it is not to be taken literally, so I have swallowed my resistance to the use of the word.

My personal reason for the jump is that my dear wife left the country of her birth, Mexico, and spent 10 years with me in the sometimes brutal climate of Alaska, far away from family, friends, familiar culture, and all things she had taken comfort in for the first ~50 years of her life. She deserves a return to her roots, and I am happy that I can provide one. I am quite happy here also, and have no plans of returning to the US, unless something forces such a move, and, at the moment, I really don't know what that could be. 

I struggled to make this post as generic as possible, and apologize if it is interpreted as inflammatory; that was not the intent. I have seen a great many posts that have berated the US, and felt a call to post that anti-US sentiment is definitely not why I am here.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

'Fess up'. You were just tired of living in that ex-Russian purchase and started to feel the cold. La Señora has told you of the warmth of the Mexican people, the fresh and delicious foods, the nine day fiestas every ten days, and the warm weather; even the lack of furnaces or AC in most homes. So, you may become a true *expatriate* (not the word you used & didn't like) after all.
Many US 'expats' have spent much of their adult lives outside of the USA, as I have. When that is the case, it is always difficult to 'go back' to a place that has gone into such decline since the 1970s. It does feel like 'culture shock' to go 'home'. I guess we've learned to appreciate places where life is more 'real', more authentic, where folks still smile and really do have 'family values' that mean something. Mexico is that kind of place. There are others, but Mexico is close, drive-able and has the best climate choices and economical advantages. I hope you are discovering all of that in your new home in Querétaro. Learning the language and culture will help you to adjust and make living a lot more enjoyable. ¡Buena suerte!


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> 'Fess up'. You were just tired of living in that ex-Russian purchase and started to feel the cold. La Señora has told you of the warmth of the Mexican people, the fresh and delicious foods, the nine day fiestas every ten days, and the warm weather; even the lack of furnaces or AC in most homes. So, you may become a true *expatriate* (not the word you used & didn't like) after all.
> Many US 'expats' have spent much of their adult lives outside of the USA, as I have. When that is the case, it is always difficult to 'go back' to a place that has gone into such decline since the 1970s. It does feel like 'culture shock' to go 'home'. I guess we've learned to appreciate places where life is more 'real', more authentic, where folks still smile and really do have 'family values' that mean something. Mexico is that kind of place. There are others, but Mexico is close, drive-able and has the best climate choices and economical advantages. I hope you are discovering all of that in your new home in Querétaro. Learning the language and culture will help you to adjust and make living a lot more enjoyable. ¡Buena suerte!


You shall forever be enshrined on my list of those who, "In a pleasant way, point out my ignorance". Thank you so much for the English lesson, and I'm not being facetious. I have always assumed (yes, I know what a breakdown of assume produces) that the word was expatriot, thus my dislike. Also, I do dearly love the Mexican experience, but I do not have to dislike the US to do so. A perfect night's entertainment for me is to show up on the Qto centro plaza on a pleasant summer evening, have a nice cup of coffee, and just sit and enjoy the activity. I do agree that scenes of such social grandeur are becoming more and more infrequent in the states, but just because my country is less than it once was, I am not inclined to berate it as a place that I am happy to be clear of.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Ken Wood said:


> I apologize if this has been bantered around in other posts. I attempted a search, but could not find a specific enough key word to produce any hits. If you have a line to previous posts, I would love to see them. The initial bio, which posters do an excellent job of contributing to, seems to stop short, at least most of them, in pointing out why we are here.
> 
> Recent posts have indicated that some forum users left the US because of the political climate, societal decline, etc. Some seem to almost be in a position of embracing the term "expat" because of their happiness to leave the states.
> 
> ...


I think there are two different groups of Expats living full or part time in Mexico and that makes for two very different motivations. Group one is those with spouses or ex spouses from Mexico or Mexican Americans. Group two is those that do not.

For me group two has a different motivation than group one. RV seems to be saying many from group two are travellers that ended up in Mexico. Also there are members of group two that are not traveller but moved for economic/climatic/social reasons to Mexico.

I could be wrong. Generalizations usually don t do much for everyone. LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

People come to MX for many reasons, and many foreigners leave too.

I came here for work reasons, and the move was not really my decision. Now that I'm retired, I guess I choose to ask myself "Why do I stay?"

Of all of the places I have lived, my small corner here in MX is most like the place in the US where I grew up (or maybe it's just warm or distorted memories of Mayberry). It's quiet; neighbors still know, help and respect each other; people here are friendly, mostly honest and family oriented instead of being intensely focused on work, money and "getting ahead"; kids can play and be safe; affordable good bilingual schools; excellent medical care without a bunch of paperwork and waiting, and at a reasonable cost; and the local streets kind of roll up by 9 pm (although the last one is changing bit by bit now).

For foreign people who move to and then leave MX, I would venture a guess that only a few factors come into play: 

-Communication failures because newcomers don't learn Spanish after convincing themselves that they can't or don't need to learn a bit of everyday Spanish (I didn't until I was in my 40's and continue to learn. Life in MX is much richer, more interesting and much cheaper when you can communicate). One CAN do it, and it's worth doing;

-unwillingness or inability to adapt culturally which can lead to clashes or anger; 

-medical problems that they choose to deal with somewhere else:

-money problems; 

-poor choice of where to live in MX, and the resulting fallout; 

-family needs (in their home country) that need to be addressed, such as an older parent who is unable to care for themselves, can't or won't come to live with them in MX and doesn't want to go into an old age facility

-or a spouse encountering one or more of the same problems who make their life intolerable.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

Ken Wood said:


> My personal reason for the jump is that my dear wife left the country of her birth, Mexico, and spent 10 years with me in the sometimes brutal climate of Alaska, far away from family, friends, familiar culture, and all things she had taken comfort in for the first ~50 years of her life. She deserves a return to her roots, and I am happy that I can provide one. I am quite happy here also, and have no plans of returning to the US, unless something forces such a move, and, at the moment, I really don't know what that could be.


I commend you for your personal reason for moving. Most successful marriages are based on both being: good forgivers, good givers, compromisers - always taking the other persons needs into consideration. When both do that you have a successful and enduring marriage. I speak from experience having been married for 47 years.

The fact that your wife made such a drastic change in climate, culture, etc. (especially later in life) for the marriage says much and the fact that you recognize her sacrifice and felt that it would be fair to make a move to primarily return her to her roots says much about your character. The fact that you now enjoy Mexico and develop a love for it is a side benefit of your initial consideration for your wife.

I congratulate you. If more married people manifested these traits we wouldn't have a 50% +/- divorce rate in many countries.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Before coming to Mexico, I had traveled all over the world. But the trips were mostly short, the longest trips were a month in Spain and a year in Vietnam. I had never lived in any country besides the US. Then the Peace Corps sent me to Mexico for two years. After my first year here, I decided not to go back. The climate, culture and life style all appealed to me very much. But I think the real deciding factors were two: I really enjoy the challenge of learning Spanish and didn't want to lose that. And, I like the fact that I can walk to almost everything, and that there are frequent buses to anything further away.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I retired on a limited budget that probably would have required a 1 room apartment in the US. Here I built a house and am living in it

I got tired of the Seattle weather ... especially since I was born and raised in Calif

Nothing in the US is like it was in the 50's, 60's and 70's when I really enjoyed it ... both cultural and cost changes.

I used to enjoy driving in the country in most western states and finding small authentic towns where people were real and cost reasonable. Since sometime in the 90's all those places have become "yuppified" to the point of being unrecognizable and unaffordable.

Not only is it an adventure to keep me awake in my later years ... but an affordable one. At least I don't have to put on an orange bib and work at Home Depot to supplement my income.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> I think there are two different groups of Expats living full or part time in Mexico and that makes for two very different motivations. Group one is those with spouses or ex spouses from Mexico or Mexican Americans. Group two is those that do not.
> 
> For me group two has a different motivation than group one. RV seems to be saying many from group two are travellers that ended up in Mexico. Also there are members of group two that are not traveller but moved for economic/climatic/social reasons to Mexico.
> 
> I could be wrong. Generalizations usually don t do much for everyone. LOL


Maybe I belong in Group 3! I don't have a Mexican spouse and am not a traveler who just happened to end up here. I was a Spanish major in college and first came here for a summer while still a student to immerse myself in Mexican language and culture. Since then I have returned many times, sometimes to live and work for awhile, sometimes on extended vacations. When it came time to retire a few years ago, it seemed only logical to move back to Mexico, where I had friends and felt very much at home. And, yes, where my modest pension would allow to live much more comfortably than they would have back in the States.

Thanks for starting this thread, Ken!


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Why are we going?*

To all of my fellow respondents who are already in Mexico, I present a perspective from one who is chomping at the bit to get there.

I am a proud American - I love this country - it has been good to me and my family. And I cry for my beloved country, that it has become a land of rich and poor and people in the middle are finding it increasingly not the place they grew up in. [this is not a political statement - it is a gut feeling]

But, "fixed incomehood" makes one re-evalutate. I do not much care why it has happened, there was nothing I could have done to prevent it, but I bemoan the fact that to live out my life in relatively same that I have become accustomed to, I must move on. Where I'd have liked to retire to is not accessible, it is just too expensive. Like a previous poster, I could maybe afford a one bedroom apartment and live very very modestly, whereas all that I have learned about Mexico says I can live like I lived all my working life - comfortably, not ostentatiously - with less money worries.

Two, I'm a New Yorker by birth and upbringing and have lived my entire life north of Baltimore, and I am tired of winter, tired of overly hot summers, both of which we have here in Baltimore. I have found that where we want to move in Mexico uses no central heat or air, and that, to me is Heaven. I'll complain when the temperature goes down to 40 F in the morning after a while, until I remember waking up when the thermometer read 3 degrees.

Three, like others here, I have grown intolerant (in my curmudgeoness) of Yuppies and their spawn. As a business man I have dealt with everyone from Greatest Generation to Millenium Babies, and the current crop of 25- 40 year old business people are not to my liking. We have created a generation of (and I am generalizing here) selfish self centered people whose main goal in life is to get ahead no matter whom they trample on. And unfortunately my wife tells me that their kids are no better, they are learning the belligerence of their parents. Things like loyalty, trust, a handshake, even a darn smile, playing fair, taking responsibility no longer exists.

Fourth, I have a memory of a time when people worked together, a community, when the idea was to be kind, be responsible, and respect each other. I remember a time when we had the time for other things than work (although we all did work or study): art, music, sports, reading. When social networking meant meeting someone at a cafe, a bar, a restaurant, in their homes. I remember when it was necessary to know how to speak with another human being, actually talk - face to face, or at least by phone. We didn't all get along with each other, but there was a respect for someone who you did not get along with also, that they were different and that was OK. I want that time back, to sit in the plaza, watch the people, get together for coffee or a drink, to take a trip, even just sit and watch a hockey match. In other words, I want to get back to connecting with real people. I hear there is a theater company where we are moving, I loved it in high school, I want to do it again.

:sorry: So, as usual I have droned on (sorry again). It is just that on this Forum, I find people, all be it they are sitting at a keyboard like me, who have a lot of the same values, who fit the role I am looking for and with whom I feel comfortable.

:usa2: I will forever be a proud American, my kids will stay here, and raise their families as proud Americans. But for us, there is a whole world to have new adventures in, many people to meet, and time now to do it and if living in Mexico means we will be more able to that, this a a reason.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

I blame George Bush, Sr. and the wreck he made of the economy. (ducks from objects thrown by diehard Republicans). Mom already lived here since the Reagan years (she was a diehard Democrat) and since I was out of work and had no more unemployment insurance coming to me, I sold everything I had and moved here. So, I guess I am part of group 3 also. Although a subsequent marriage to a Mexican woman has kept me here...


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Lifestyle-What is it?*



johnmex said:


> I blame George Bush, Sr. ... Although a subsequent marriage to a Mexican woman has kept me here...


I suppose you can choose your demons as to the reasons/persons responsible for the US economy, but the relevant fact for some expats and future expats who factored in the US economy is that it happened, not who or how. This is a very introspective and meaningful discussion, let's not let it degrade into politics.

*I have a further question: *many of you, many of us yet to be, came to your decision because you wanted to change your lifestyle. 
•What does that mean as you go about your daily business/routine? 
•Has the move fulfilled this reason? 
•Where has it let you down, if it has? 

I'll leave the question very vague, hopefully the responses will touch on many areas.

Have a great Sunday - we are expecting snow here in Charm City, hon.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

FH, sorry. I should have used the *insert sarcasm here* button. I know that no one person can control the economy.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

FH, I do think that you get to a very interesting set of points. I was basically raised in suburbia where most things revolved around the golf course/country club.
However I became part of sort of a "wild duck" part of a very large corporation focused on new products/businesses and markets. This inevitably led to extensive international travel and about 10 years living in asia where I really pursued my interest in history.
When I returned to the US, it was different. My friends were great but you quickly find that overseas experiences don't seem to have the same excitement for people that haven't lived there as they do for you.
I also met and married a great person that was both an artist and had interest in world travel so we did.Think we hit 4 continents and along the way we started becoming less interested in returning other than to see family.
This changed our focus from travel to why don't we live there and we seriously looked from Bali to the Loire Valley but then we read an article on the "new retirement zone" from PV through Lakeside to San Miguel. Well the combination of art and history in San Miguel was too much to pass up so we were off in two weeks. Well a week the 1st year turned into a month, then two, then three and we were hooked.
We loved San Miguel but we also like our peace and to get away. We looked around and decided that Mineral de Pozos, already a favorite spot to visit, gave us a great way to have our cake and eat it too. We are 45min to San Miguel and Queretaro in a town of 4000 that sits among the ruins of a city of 50-70,000 people in 1900 with 300 abandoned mines. Throw in a small group of very active expats(about 50) with an artistic bent and we think that we have found our spot.
We want to be able to socialize but with some control, we enjoy interesting people both local & expat, I can pursue my history bent and my wife is in her studio.
We really want to help but our lack of Spanish fluency is a drawback. It is good that more locals want to sit down and exchange English for Spanish.
Mineral de Pozos was just named the latest Pueblo Magico on Thursday so that has brought a lot of investment interest from Mexico City as well as a lot of projects which is good.
I think we have what we want with only a few mis-steps(just have to say This Is Mexico the same way that I used to have to say This is China). I think that there is still not the sense of an integrated community among locals, Mexicans moving in and expats that make things seamless but everyone is trying and things are moving forward.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Not to nitpick, but expatriate isn't a noun but rather a verb that means to leave your home country to live in another country. It has been abbreviated to expat which has become a noun that means one who has expatriated. Because of the similarity in pronunciation and the misuse of the word expatriate some think you are saying you no longer love or are loyal to your country. And based on comments I've seen on some expat forums I can see where people might get that idea. I prefer to think that the USA allowed me to make enough to live where I want to and for that I'm grateful.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

vantexan said:


> Not to nitpick, but expatriate isn't a noun but rather a verb that means to leave your home country to live in another country. It has been abbreviated to expat which has become a noun that means one who has expatriated. Because of the similarity in pronunciation and the misuse of the word expatriate some think you are saying you no longer love or are loyal to your country. And based on comments I've seen on some expat forums I can see where people might get that idea. I prefer to think that the USA allowed me to make enough to live where I want to and for that I'm grateful.


Since I'm a language teacher, I'm allowed to nitpick. _Expatriate is both a noun and a verb:

expatriate 

adj 
1 resident in a foreign country 
2 exiled or banished from one's native country 
an expatriate American 
n 
3 a person who lives in a foreign country 
4 an exile; expatriate person 
vb tr 
5 to exile (oneself) from one's native country or cause (another) to go into exile 
6 to deprive (oneself or another) of citizenship 
(C18: from Medieval Latin expatriare, from Latin ex-1 + patria native land) 

expatriate definition | English definition dictionary | Reverso Collins_


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Since I'm a language teacher, I'm allowed to nitpick. _Expatriate is both a noun and a verb:
> expatriate
> adj
> 1 resident in a foreign country
> ...


_

I stand corrected!_


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

vantexan said:


> I stand corrected!


The Language Maven, ¡_siempre a sus órdenes_!


----------



## tulum (Feb 20, 2012)

*Canadian point of view*

Hello all and a newbie to this forum

We have survived many eons of cold winters here in nothern Canada. Loving the outdoors, sledding in the rockies, ice fishing the cold lakes, snow shoeing and lots of outdoor winter campfires. Am a wimp NO! I am a woman who loves her mate and does all those exciting things which I used to love.

Until this winter (so nice) the past few have killed me. So cold -30 to -40, tons of snow, driving on icey road and just complaining a lot for warmth and sunshine. A few of my friends passing away or getting sick. Thinking how many years left?

So I started to look in the International Living mag. Dreaming and then taking hubby (who is younger 55 ) on a few searching trips for real estate. Merida (progreso) then into the Riveria Mayan. We live on a acerage with wildlife and no close neighbours. I worked for an airline for 28years so have seen the world. Nothing compares to the wonderful coral beaches and slow pace and reef. Wonderful Tulum.

We are not rich but have done well on our acerage which is worth some cash. So we found land and are building a home in a safe gated community. Our dream.
Last week we sold our sleds, our ice fishing camera and now the big motorhome up for sale. We will go for 6 months to start. Yes you can live cheaper and the pace is warm, slow, sun shining, plants all year, butterflys and birds. I am a avid gardener. Who wants to leave it all to the kid? Enjoy your life now with the kid when he comes to visit. lane:

Make the change and it all falls so gracefully to your side.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

I am one who lives in Mexico, due to the political climate in the US becoming increasingly intolerable. I agree we should not get too far into politics, because this forum is not intended for that. However, I also think those who left the USA because they do not like the social or political environment need not apologize to anyone. Nor should they face shaming language from anyone.

My first wife was Cuban. I am certainly not an expert on Cuba, but in my opinion, Castro stayed in power all these decades because he allowed his dissidents to leave, instead of continuing to kill them all.

The USA is also better off if it not only allows but encourages political dissidents to leave without penalty or harassment.

In my case, I left that which I did not like. I also went to that which I did like. I think those who have both things working, leaving the unwanted and reaching the wanted, are much more likely to be successful expats. Those who simply leave that which they do not like are much more likely to find more things they do not like after the move.

My son who lives in UAE tells me that six million men left the US last year. I can find no source which backs up his statement.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I am in Mexico right now for 10 days before our move this summer. I remember since I've been here why I want to live here. I love the weather, the food, the people, the culture, the spirituality. I am in a very small town and we have been "adopted" by the family for which it was named and so suddenly have oodles of sobrinos/as, hermanos/as, primos, and amigos. Everyone helps me with my Spanish (my Mexican husband is not with me on this trip) and says hola when I take my morning walks.
I love the ocean right outside my door and the birds who live in my yard. This is a simple life and I am so ready to drop out of the crazy busy lifestyle (the rat race) we have in Northern Ca.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

PieGrande said:


> I am one who lives in Mexico, due to the political climate in the US becoming increasingly intolerable. I agree we should not get too far into politics, because this forum is not intended for that. However, I also think those who left the USA because they do not like the social or political environment need not apologize to anyone. Nor should they face shaming language from anyone.
> My first wife was Cuban. I am certainly not an expert on Cuba, but in my opinion, Castro stayed in power all these decades because he allowed his dissidents to leave, instead of continuing to kill them all. The USA is also better off if it not only allows but encourages political dissidents to leave without penalty or harassment.
> In my case, I left that which I did not like. I also went to that which I did like. I think those who have both things working, leaving the unwanted and reaching the wanted, are much more likely to be successful expats. Those who simply leave that which they do not like are much more likely to find more things they do not like after the move.
> My son who lives in UAE tells me that six million men left the US last year. I can find no source which backs up his statement.


If you are referring to my post I wasn't trying to shame anyone. Your reasons are your reasons. Mine are mine. Just an observation that if you read Mexico expat forums long enough you'll pick up on the negativity towards the U.S. by some. It's certainly your right to dissent and the U.S. is a better country because people have risked and given their lives to try to improve things for others. For me personally while I enjoy the technology available in the States overall I prefer the timelessness of colonial cities, the traditions, the food, and the climate of Mexico. The consumer driven homogenization of the U.S. is too bland in my book. But I earned a pension there, millions of Mexicans have sought work there, it's where one can achieve a great deal if you have the drive to do so. It's neither all bad or good. I've seen this attributed to several Mexican leaders, not sure if it was Benito Juarez or Porfirio Diaz or someone else, but it sums it up(might not be exact here): "Poor Mexico! So far from God, so close to the United States!"


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

vantexan said:


> If you are referring to my post... So far from God, so close to the United States!"


I posted the original "red flag" about making this a political forum, however none of what has been posted has crossed the line. Pie's post is a factual and non emotional statement of beliefs and everyone is entitled to them. The response from Vantexan is also respectful and deals with issues, not the people.

I would be hard pressed to find that an individual here has only one (1) reason to choose the leave his/her own country for the rest of their lives and I doubt that anyone here would not be able to say that something in the USA is not going the way it should. Now, that statement could have been made no matter which party or people are/was in power.

What is being heard here is that the USA does not afford the possibilities it once did...the reason are not relevant. Rising costs, ideological divides or income gap, health care, pollution, crime you name it, we all here can list our reasons.

Too many USA'ers who have never lived anywhere else cannot appreciate all that the USA affords us. Even though we will be leaving, this is something that can never be duplicated anywhere else and we are lucky to live here. Heck, even the freedom to leave is something many, many people will never have the freedom to do.

What is important in life is not what has passed, there is nothing one can do the change that...what is important is today and the future, where you can still make what you want happen. For us, it means uprooting from the USA and moving to a new place, new culture and what appears to be a better way to live: slower, more economically feasible, more environmentally (climate) friendly. For us it means finding new adventures, new places, new experiences that the same-o, same-o in the US does/can not afford us.

Have a good day -


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, let's not get personal or too political here and make Ken Wood feel sort of like Dr. Frankenstein, like he'd created a monster with this thread. I think that was the opposite of his intention. 

I'll follow FHBOY's lead and try to steer the thread back onto what I think was the intended topic.

Quick synopsis of how/why I came to live in Mexico:

I worked the first 15 years of my post college life as a professional musician - a tough way to make a living. I decided that I wanted to buy a house a took a job in the IT field to make more steady money. I quickly found success (it was during the early stages of the dot com boom) but decided that I hated the work. I came to the decision that I would work long enough to accumulate a little retirement nest egg and get out of the rat race ASAP. 

I read about Ecuador as a nice place to retire for very little money and decided that's what I would do. I then decided that I better learn Spanish so I began studying in earnest and started to make language study trips to various Hispanic countries. Several of those trips were to Mexico and I was fascinated by the culture (and food... and tequila). I quickly forgot about Ecuador and any of the other countries I had visited. I also made many music contacts here in Mexico and I began to be invited down to perform concerts. On one of my concert tours I met my fiancee and soon fell in love. That caused me to put my plan into high gear and I retired and made the move full-time 2 1/2 years ago and couldn't be happier. I had achieved my goal and met a great woman as a mega-bonus.

So, I didn't leave the US for any reason other than maybe economic. No anger toward my country even though I certainly have my disagreements with some aspects. However, I am proud to be a US citizen but I am also extremely happy to be living as an expatriate here in Mexico.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

circle110 said:


> Yes, let's not get personal or too political here and make Ken Wood feel sort of like Dr. Frankenstein, ...but I am also extremely happy to be living as an expatriate here in Mexico.


While studying education, I learned that those who have a proclivity and talent for music will also be good in languages and mathematics. Too bad I am more social worker than musician - I hope I can learn the language as well as I like - but that's another thread!


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

vantexan said:


> If you are referring to my post I wasn't trying to shame anyone. Your reasons are your reasons. Mine are mine. Just an observation that if you read Mexico expat forums long enough you'll pick up on the negativity towards the U.S. by some. It's certainly your right to dissent and the U.S. is a better country because people have risked and given their lives to try to improve things for others. For me personally while I enjoy the technology available in the States overall I prefer the timelessness of colonial cities, the traditions, the food, and the climate of Mexico. The consumer driven homogenization of the U.S. is too bland in my book. But I earned a pension there, millions of Mexicans have sought work there, it's where one can achieve a great deal if you have the drive to do so. It's neither all bad or good. I've seen this attributed to several Mexican leaders, not sure if it was Benito Juarez or Porfirio Diaz or someone else, but it sums it up(might not be exact here): "Poor Mexico! So far from God, so close to the United States!"


I was not referring to your posting as shaming language. The truth is people who expat do routinely face shaming language.

In my case, I did serve my nation in the military, and now have seen the rights I allegedly defended taken from me. Enough.I do find more personal freedom in Mexico than in the US, and other expats have reported the same thing.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Many of us are here for the quality of life that we find, and can afford, in Mexico; a quality that no longer exists in the USA. Yes, it is difficult to define, but that 'quality of life' is a pretty big package of things and it becomes much more important as the end of life approaches and you recognize the reality of 'no more options'.
Those of us of 'a certain age before plastic was invented', can see how far our country of birth has declined in the past half century. We don't just see it because we are old, but because we have traveled and have seen the advances made by others; often surpassing our own. Some of us have served abroad; not always doing things that made us proud, but ashamed; and it is worse now than ever. Now, too old to participate and constrained from comments, we just enjoy life where we find it easier to do so, in a fine climate with fine people and really good food.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*It's not just for Seniors...*



RVGRINGO said:


> Many of us are here for the quality of life that we find, and can afford, in Mexico...fine people and really good food.


Yes, this is true and to focus on the decline is a negative. RV, you have told us all of the great things that are afforded you in Mexico and these are the positives many us us are and will be looking for. The fact that you in your curmudgeoness you are doing so much, heck you just bought a Yuppie SmartCar, says you have epitomized what is possible in Mexico with the resources you have, that are not possible in the USA any longer.

In my case, this idea, being able to live on the resources you have was driven home to me yesterday. We have been looking for rentals in Lakeside to live in for a year or two before we consider buying a house. I showed my buddy one of the rentals we found, a two story, 2400 sq.ft. house. After I showed him the pictures he asked the price: $650/month. His reaction was, "That's a car payment!". In that instant he summed up one of our reasons for leaving. For that money in Baltimore, I could get, maybe, a one bedroom apartment in a "decent" neighborhood. Did I need any other reasons than that? 

I'd like to think that those who are not as old as we can also find that they can live better in Mexico. Assume they have two kids, found a job, etc, I cannot see how the money they will earn here will not give them, also, a better life, in a healthier climate, with affordable healthcare and quality schools and universities. Last year, while visiting Ajijic, we were sitting at the cafe in the plaza and met a couple, maybe in their 50's. He was a contractor in Canada and I forget what she was. But, they had moved from Canada, were living in Ajijic part-time, and were opening up a gym, because they saw the need and opportunity. That is what I mean...there can still be opportunity there for small entrepreneurs which are not a prevalent as they were here even 15 years ago.

So the advantages of the expat life is not only for seniors, retirees or whatever, but a cost of living quality of life across the board.


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

Reading all the posts has given me the idea that we are indeed a tiny microcosm of life in the US. We have retirees, adventurers, economizers (is that a word?) those who just want to get away from it all, and others who are simply fascinated with a such a beautiful, historic nation. *Of course there are also the political disidents, etc, whom, I hope, understand the Mexican system of government better than I, but I am studying. *I also see many expats who came here, or at least are remaining here, for the same reason as I, that of the Mexican spouse. *The common themes seem to be that life is affordable, social, safe enough, and that we are accepted into the flow of life as much as we choose to be. *I appreciate all who took the time to offer up their thoughts. I did not see one that I considered the least bit inflammatory, I also thank you for that. *We sneaked a political comment or two into the mix, but that is simply more proof that we are a slice of the US, we're just residing in another country.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Ken Wood said:


> Reading all the posts has given me the idea that we are indeed a tiny microcosm of life in the US... we are a slice of the US, we're just residing in another country.


Very good summation, and what I also found that those of us here (or are coming there) are not the Ugly American types. We know that to get along it is we who should/must change and we welcome that change. We can be, and should be, the good ambassadors "slice" of the USA - showing all the best on a one-to-one basis of that which we are.

SALUT!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have met very few Ugly American types expats here. The great majority of those "ugly" folks have, surprise, surprise, disappeared after a while. They tend to either head back to the US or continue their hunt, looking for that proverbial greener grass on the other side of the fence. 

Even though the grass is actually rather brown around here these days, in my eyes it looks pretty green!


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

OMG! I just finished helping mi amigos letting baby sea turtles go on the beach! They were so tiny; my friends move the eggs after the mama leaves them here on the beach, for protection. Protection from natural predators, and sadly, even more protection from unnatural predators- people!! This was SO amazing! What a gift! And I get to be part of it next year... this is why I'm here!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

terrybahena said:


> OMG! I just finished helping mi amigos letting baby sea turtles go on the beach! They were so tiny; my friends move the eggs after the mama leaves them here on the beach, for protection. Protection from natural predators, and sadly, even more protection from unnatural predators- people!! This was SO amazing! What a gift! And I get to be part of it next year... this is why I'm here!


I had a similar thing happen a few years ago in Zihuatanejo in March . I was walking along the beach 'round about midnight with some friends, a family, and we came upon two guys from the Mexican version of the DNR. They were guarding the eggs of a sea turtle against poachers. The mama was still there laying more eggs and the DNR fellows let the little kids from the family catch the eggs from the mama turtle and put them in a bucket.

They told me that every New Year's there is a giant fiesta on that beach where the children of the town help the hatched baby turtles return to the sea. Each child is given one baby turtle that is their responsibility and they take care of them as they walk the large beach and swim off into the ocean.

The DNR guys promised the little kids that they woud be able to help guide those specific baby turtles back to the sea come December. Who knows if was true or not but the kids were thrilled out of their minds!

Yup, magic happens.


----------



## trpt2345 (Jan 15, 2012)

circle110 said:


> I had a similar thing happen a few years ago in Zihuatanejo in March . I was walking along the beach 'round about midnight with some friends, a family, and we came upon two guys from the Mexican version of the DNR. They were guarding the eggs of a sea turtle against poachers. The mama was still there laying more eggs and the DNR fellows let the little kids from the family catch the eggs from the mama turtle and put them in a bucket.
> 
> They told me that every New Year's there is a giant fiesta on that beach where the children of the town help the hatched baby turtles return to the sea. Each child is given one baby turtle that is their responsibility and they take care of them as they walk the large beach and swim off into the ocean.
> 
> ...


When my suegra lived in a small seaside town in Veracruz we happened on a beach one evening when the DNR folks were releasing baby turtles into the sea. They let us hold them, legs churning in an instinctual drive to the sea. Many made it to the ocean but a lot got eaten by seagulls. C'est la vie.

As for the larger question, I am here because I am married to a Mexican citizen who wanted to return, and I found a fantastic job situation exactly in my field. Anyone who says that the political situation in the US is enough to drive one away maybe doesn't fully understand the political situation here. I lived in Chicago for more than thirty years, the most corrupt American city. But they are all rank amateurs compared to what you can find here. I suggest a course in Mexican political history. The situation here does not bother me, I am a student of human nature. But puh-leeze.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

"Un político pobre es un pobre político"


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

trpt2345 said:


> Anyone who says that the political situation in the US is enough to drive one away maybe doesn't fully understand the political situation here. I lived in Chicago for more than thirty years, the most corrupt American city. But they are all rank amateurs compared to what you can find here. I suggest a course in Mexican political history. The situation here does not bother me, I am a student of human nature. But puh-leeze.


Exactly. As much as I despair these days of politics in the US, specifically the race for the Republican presidential nomination, the more I learn about Mexican politics, the more I despair. One of my students is a highly intelligent man who both loves and despairs for his country. In our classes, which are mostly guided conversation, I learn more about the reality of Mexico than he learns of English, I think, though I am a good teacher.


----------



## trpt2345 (Jan 15, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Exactly. As much as I despair these days of politics in the US, specifically the race for the Republican presidential nomination, the more I learn about Mexican politics, the more I despair. One of my students is a highly intelligent man who both loves and despairs for his country. In our classes, which are mostly guided conversation, I learn more about the reality of Mexico than he learns of English, I think, though I am a good teacher.


Although I must say that one of the pleasures of being an expat is that one can lob brickbats at one's native country with a certain amount of glee.

Remember Churchill, the absolute worst form of government of all is democracy, except for all the others.


----------

